# VHI Renewal - Deductables



## PayInCash (21 Jun 2012)

_Just a quick note to the moderators before I start - I nearly gave up attempting to register as the random questions asked about how many questions related to various topics (i.e Advertising and Defamation). This question is totally wrong: it should read which guidline(s) refer to (etc.)_
----


My question relates to the manner in which the VHI renewal has 6 sections:

DOB, Premium, Tax Credit, After Age-Related Tax Credit, At source and er.. Premium again.

What exactly are Tax Credit, AAR Tax Credit and At Source doing? Tax Credit and Age-Related Tax Credit seem to be synonymous (pretty weird; older member seems to have a higher premium initially... but that ultimately makes no difference when ARTC is deduced. 

What on earth is At Source?

Also, can tax relief be claimed on VHI policis?


----------



## WindUp (21 Jun 2012)

there is a 20% tax credit for Medical Insuance
at sourse - means that the vhi give you tax relief off the premium = premium = 1000 - they charge you 800

If your medical insurance is paid by your employer - you claim the tax credit yourself


----------

